

Fertilizer plant explodes near Waco, Texas, causing numerous injuries - zjosephson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/fertilizer-plant-explodes-near-waco-texas-causing-numerous-injuries/2013/04/17/df34de68-a7cd-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html?hpid=z1

======
wroman
Google doc of homes and rooms available for victims of West, TX explosion:
[https://docs.google.com/a/willroman.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=...](https://docs.google.com/a/willroman.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgDf4PSmZPRXdExMTmpGZ3dMYUZTWnJTeEZMRUs5U0E&buffer_share=69764#gid=0)

\---

OFFICIAL HOTLINE: 254-202-1100 is the official resource phone number at
Hillcrest Scott & White in Waco. Please keep this line free unless you have
loved ones in West, TX.

BLOOD DONORS TOMORROW: Hillcrest Scott & White in need of blood donors, but is
asking that people wait until 9am Thursday due to currently being overwhelmed.
Also the Carter Blood Care Center in Waco will be open & accepting blood
donations starting at 9am Thursday as well.

\---

Here is a list of locations open for shelter for the victims of the West
explosion:

Texas State Technical State College in Waco Blair's Cove Apartment in Waco
Gholson ISD Gholson Baptist Church Latham Springs Inn Aquilla ISD Alliance
Auto Auction on I-35 Sykora Family Ford in West Abbot Community Center La Vega
Veterinary Clinic - taking in small animals for the night

Pharmacy at the HEB on Woodway is open and the Home Depot in Bellmead has
reopened tonight for anyone needing to buy supplies.

------
DonPellegrino
Apparently, the plant exploded while firefighters were trying to stop a fire?

EDIT: "Fire officials fear that the number of casualties could rise as high as
60 to 70 dead, said Dr. George Smith, the emergency management system director
of the city." <http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/18/us/texas-explosion/index.html>

Also, I really don't like sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but it's the
20th anniversary of the Waco siege. <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waco_siege>

~~~
zjosephson
Yeah, the radio report that I heard said that the firefighters responded to
the initial fire and then after they had arrived, the tank holding the
fertilizer exploded so there is a very good chance than some of the first
responders are among those injured or dead.

------
callahad
This is tragic, but with most major news outlets carrying the story on their
front pages, I'm not sure this is right venue for this post.

